# New Ipad Case



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

I was hoping for the announcement of the ipad mini but no luck with that  I've always thought the ipad was to big so I ask my fnl if I could borrrow his for a couple of days to see if I liked it.  I have really enjoyed it  so I am going to get one tomorrow. What is a good case? I am wanting front and back coverage without to much weight added. Also I was wondering if Verizon or Att has the better coverage for the ipad. My cell and house phone are with att but I will only need data coverage for the ipad in the summer months when we camp so don't mind using Verizon for a couple of months if it has better coverage.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

This is a great case. My friend has one and I'm buying it for my iPad for travel. At home I just use the Apple smart cover which I love. 
http://www.zagg.com/accessories/zaggfolio-ipad-3-keyboard-case.php


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I am getting a new iPad for work. Will my old iPad 1 case fit my new iPad, or have they changed dimensions?


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

I've got this one http://www.amazon.com/Twelve-South-12-1209-BookBook-Volume/dp/B0084JFMFW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1347767426&sr=8-1&keywords=bookbook+case+for+ipad and absolutely love it.


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

Jane917 said:


> I am getting a new iPad for work. Will my old iPad 1 case fit my new iPad, or have they changed dimensions?


The dimensions have changed - the new iPad is a lot thinner than the iPad 1. The location of buttons and ports have changed as well.


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

Should I put a screen protector on my new ipad?


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

jlee745 said:


> Should I put a screen protector on my new ipad?


I sure wish I had. My daughter put some mighty awful scratches on mine, and they're not covered under the warranty.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Ive had my iPad 2 since launch in spring 2011. Just a smart cover, no screen protector, no scratches. 

But if you have kids like the above poster, use it outdoors a lot etc. you may want one.


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

jlee745 said:


> Should I put a screen protector on my new ipad?


I can highly recommend Moshi's iVisor screen protector.
http://www.amazon.com/Moshi-iVisor-Screen-Protector-Anti-Glare/dp/B007IWZTN6
I know it's not cheap, but it is really everything they promise. I put it on in seconds, no bubbles and it is extremely hard wearing. I also like the fact that it is matte/anti glare - thus no smudges on the screen.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

Personally I would wait a couple of weeks until they announce the new iPads. I have heard that the announcement will be around the 15th and will include a revised iPad 3 and the mini in addition to the new itunes setup.  

I have found the Marware CEO Hybrid cover to be the best for me. It is one of the few that offers any straps.What sets it apart from the others are the two straps, one to hold the cover in place whether it is open or closed and most importantly for me, the hand strap.  It is the ideal strap when it comes to holding the iPad, Fire, or whatever. 

  If you go with a screen protector and you have the new ipad make sure you get a HD one.  I have not used any screen protectors (since I went through 4 of them before getting an iPad 2 that did not have any light leaks) and have not had any scratches on any of my devices. Then again I do not have kids etc just a pug who likes to stand on it when I leave it on the pillow.  However you may want to use a screen protector if you are outdoors or want to use it without a case, etc.


----------



## buckerine (Sep 26, 2012)

I actually love the Smart Cover (NOT Smart Case) and picked up a dark gray one. I'm sort of anal about my cases, so I got a really well-made back cover from Caudabe that snaps on and is super light. (http://www.caudabe.com/collections/ipad-accessories/products/ipad23-shell-frost) It's a matte finish and translucent so you can still see the Apple logo. Worked really well so far.


----------

